# Solved: Microsoft Office has not been installed for the current user



## Groparul

I have found threads about this on various forums, but none of the solutions i found worked for me. Actually, there weren't many solutions at all. I have installed Microsoft Office 2007 Ultimate on Vista Ultimate and after one day, when i simply tried to open a document, it gave me an error saying that Microsoft Whatever (word, excel, the same for each one) has not been installed for the current user, please run setup and install. Well, i did. A complete reinstall of the suite did nothing. Just like manually setting permissions to full control for Administrator for all exe files in Office. Or changing permissions of the registry entries. Nothing, absolutely nothing worked. Now, I would like to know if somebody actually fixed this issue somehow, so that we could come up with a reg file or something to help me and others as well. Thank you very much, and sorry if there is already a thread about this.


----------



## DKTaber

Since nobody has responded to your plea, I thought I must. I do not use MSO 2007 (have MSO 2000, cannot stand 2007!) and also do not use Vista (which I tried but despised, so went back to XP). However, have you tried UNINSTALLING MSO 2007 before reinstalling it? If you just reinstall over an existing installed program, the "stuff" that's causing the problem is still there.


----------



## Groparul

yes, I have tried that a couple of times, and it's painstaking since it takes ages, for some unknown reason. Now i don't have it installed and i cleared all the registry keys and leftover shared files and everything that had to do with it. I'm going to reinstall it now and make SURE that i deactivate the Microsoft Office Updates, since that is what caused the problem and all. I only wish there was a way to remove a certain update.


----------



## RootbeaR

Groparul said:


> I only wish there was a way to remove a certain update.


Add/Remove programs, show updates.

Then you can uninstall an update.


----------



## azmak

is this 64 bit version vista,
disable UAC. that should fix the problem.
OR
Run all office programs as adminstrator


----------



## Groparul

it's 32 bit. UAC was ON when i installed it, it stopped working after i turned it off. Turning it back on had no effect. I also selected all executables, allowed them to be run by everyone (office installs itself under the user SYSTEM, not under the admin). I changed the permission of every registry key. None of that worked. I don't understand what the problem is, really.


----------



## azmak

go to programs and features.
check if you have any other version of office


----------



## orangeCat1

I have a similar problem. "
Microsoft Office outlook has not been installed for the current user"

After installing VS2008 Express SP1, which required installing the new Microsoft installer, I find that Outlook gives this error message. I have also found that Excel, and Access also give the same message.

I have XP Pro SP3, Office 2003 Professional with all the updates.

I have not seen a solution to this that works.

I tried the Add/Remove Program Repair button but that did nothing.

I have the
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\OFFICE\DATA\OPA11.BAK and OPA11.dat files, that some posts have referenced.

Wish I knew what to do short of reinstalling.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## orangeCat1

I have since done a remove and reinstall of Office 2003 professional.
I then applied outstanding updates. All of this completed successfully.

But I still get the error message when I try to launch Outlook.

Same message for Access and Excel.

Anyone have any suggestions.

I found this problem on other forums, but no one has a solution.


----------



## Groparul

although I STILL haven't tried reinstalling mso (it takes too much time and i am really busy), consider removing it again, using Glary Registry Repair or CCleaner(they're both freeware, just google them) to remove registry entries from obsolete software and other unused extensions, delete the office folders from any folders it's in, install office XP and switch to Mozilla Thunderbird.


----------



## Groparul

actually, use Glary AND Ccleaner for an added effect.


----------



## allheart55

Groparul said:


> actually, use Glary AND Ccleaner for an added effect.


Would the added effect be the machine will no longer boot? :down:

_Don't just use one registry cleaner, try two they are small.  _

Registry cleaners are not to be used as an easy fix for whatever 
the problem may be. The indiscriminate use of registry cleaners 
will not fix the problem but they may very well create newer, 
better and more problems....


----------



## Groparul

that won't happen i've been using both since i'm on vista, and i used them for years together on xp. they are very well optimized and they actually speed up the computer. and hell, you can see what changes you can allow to be made. and they're beneficial, trust me. and if something wrong happens you can reverse the changes that were made. there is nothing wrong with that. Mindless modifications to the regs might cause problems, but why would you touch any keys that have to do with essential processes or booting and all that?


----------



## allheart55

Groparul, Perhaps you have had a lucky streak..... Contrary to popular belief, they do not speed up your computer and an optimizer is just another junk piece of software created to sell to the unknowing.


Groparul said:


> Mindless modifications to the regs might cause problems, but why would you touch any keys that have to do with essential processes or booting and all that?


*Why would you, indeed.....*

*Summary of Registry Cleaner Software*
Do not bother with this. It it unlikely to help, it can cause harm. 
There are no end-user benefits from running registry cleaners. Unecessary entries in the registry do no harm. This should not be a regular maintenance chore. It most certainly if done should not be automated. 
There are times that a fast registry editor with search is needed to fix a single issue under *Expert *hands. There is *no justification* for the use of automated registry cleaning tools; the results always show, they are of dubious merit as the "fix" for even one-off problems that need solving.

A few hundred kilobytes of unused keys and values causes no noticeable performance impact on system operation. Even if the registry was massively bloated there would be little impact on the performance of anything other than exhaustive searches."

- Registry Junk: A Windows Fact of Life (_Mark Russinovich, Ph.D. Computer Engineering)_

*CCleaner*- Finally the useless, performance slowing cleaning option "Old Prefetch data" was moved to the advanced section and is now not selected by default. Never select this option for cleaning as it will increase application and Windows load times. This option removes Prefetch files that are a few weeks old based on the NTFS last access date. Since Windows XP already cleans this folder at 128 entries, this is a useless option that will only reduce system performance. You should never delete a Prefetch file for any installed application since that would cripple it's load times. Just because a program was not used in a few weeks does not mean you want it to load as slow as possible when you do decide to use it. If you disable the NTFS last access date stamp then this option will delete the whole contents of the Prefetch folder after a few weeks, which will cripple Windows Boot and all application load times. The Prefetch folder is also ridiculously small so cleaning Prefetch files before the 128 limit will reclaim next to no disk space. This option clearly needs a warning to prevent people from unknowingly hurting their system performance. Anyone who claims this should be cleaned for ANY reason does not understand how Windows Prefetching works.

CCleaner Cripples Application Load Times (_Popular Technology_)


----------



## allheart55

Taken from another member of TSG, something you should read....for your protection.

*TSG and REGISTRY CLEANERS*


----------



## Groparul

alright, it may be so. I was only suggesting their use to remove keys from obsolete software, since they both offer this function. Because there are microsoft related entries that can't be found with the find command in regedit. and MSO is what this thread is about. Thank you for your info though


----------



## Groparul

alright! i did it! it took me 1 hr 20 mins to install Microsoft Office 2007 Ultimate. It works now. I deliberately changed the settings in windows update, to let me choose when and if to install the updates, because an update i couldn't stop from installing was what crashed the suite. Here's what i did. I uninstalled the suite, i deleted the Office 12 folder, I deleted the microsoft office tree from software using regedit, i ran ccleaner, then registry repair, and finally, i waited three weeks before trying to install it again ). Good luck everybody. It's already trying to download some updates i see. Time to make it stop.


----------



## allheart55

*I understand exactly what the thread is about. (Microsoft Office) This is an **instance where a registry cleaner will create havoc and do damage to the user **profiles....... *

Applications such as *Microsoft Office* installed on a machine that is used by more than one person can creates entries for each user in their private registry store:* HKEY_CURRENT_USER*. Because registry cleaners (and REGEDIT.EXE) operate under *SYSTEM permissions* with the logged-in user security token, they cannot access these other registry entries.

If an application is installed and used only by one user, a registry cleaner run by another user will remove "invalid" entries in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and disable the application from working by the other user(s)

If an application is installed by User #1, and used as well by User#2, the registry cleaner operation run by User#1 cannot remove the instances of the application created by User#2.

*Though the Microsoft Knowledge Base has a lot of articles on how to repair the damage created by using these utilities.*


----------



## Groparul

well i see. i never experienced user issues, because i'm always the sole user and administrator. I was shocked myself when i saw that office was isntalled under system and not under administrator.


----------



## orangeCat1

I realize someone has marked this thread SOLVED, but I am still having the problem. I do not see a solution within the comments of this thread.

I did the complete removal of Office 2003 Professional. I did a new reinstall into a different directory. All feedback from the installation indicates everything was successful.

After rebooting my machine, and trying my Outlook I get the same error message.
"Outlook not installed for current user"

After more searching I found a discussion here
http://groups.google.com/group/micr...p/browse_thread/thread/b11974d5730f4ca1?pli=1

There is a "fix" presented but it seems to be 'not permanent.'

The solution proposed is at
http://www.anypcinfo.com/MS_Office_Not_Installed_Fix.shtml

I actually tried it. I created a new admin account; set up an email account; and got that account working. I did the registry export and import as it suggested. By sending the newly downloaded emails from my new admin account to an Gmail account; then switching to my "regular user id" and getting my email, I was able to get the mail I had missed. Then I was able to send and receive emails. I removed the new Admin account.

However, this morning when I tried to use Outlook from my normal user account, the error message was received again.

"Outlook not installed for current user".

If the problem was introduced by a Microsoft Update, as per other posts/situations on this thread, then I can not identify any specific update that was the cause.

This problem has definitely not been solved!


----------



## allheart55

Hello orangeCat1.  This thread was started by Groparul, he apparently marked it solved. 
Since you are still experiencing the same problem I suggest you begin a new thread. You
can give the link to this thread if you like when you post. As long as you have the the
pertinent information in your thread you don't need to link to this. You can actually copy
and paste your post in this thread to the new one. It will bring the problem to the top of
the board again. Maybe someone that hasn't seen this thread will see yours and have a
solution for you. We can always hope.....


----------



## Groparul

my office suite is now running, that's why i marked the thread solved. i don't know what to do about outlook. maybe you should try to remove it completely and reinstall it, i'm sure it's possible to do.


----------

